# Vodka Derived From Dorset Milk



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have any of you southern chaps had the pleasure of tasting Black Cow Vodka dervied from Cow's milk?

Thanks in advance.

Bry


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Not personally Bry but I hear it's very sMOOth


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes I tried it a few weeks ago, I had it as a shot straight up.....potent stuff.

I am sure if you had it with a mixer it would be nicer.

Dan.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Blimey, they sell it in our village shop, I'd better get a moo-ve on.

Wonder if it's any good on All-Bran....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bond definitely won't approve...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Gonna have to try it with me porridge..


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Vodka from milk ??? New one on me but there was that bloke that got wine from water so you never know.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i can do wine from water its easy , add sugar and yeast and job done


----------

